# Backflip help



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure i can do a backflip. I've heard that the biggest issue is committing to it and not the actual technical skill of it and that makes sense. I almost worked myself up into trying one today but i didnt go through with it, but I can really see myself landing it. Anyways I thought i'd get some advice to build a little confidence and maybe give it a shot next week.

I'm thinking the best way to do it would be to take off on my back edge, grab mute, then throw my trailing hand up and back, arch my back and throw my head back to bring the rest of my body with it. Hopefully stomp it and ride away like a pro haha.

Give me some confidence so i can hit this amazing looking trick.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Mango said:


> I'm pretty sure i can do a backflip. I've heard that the biggest issue is committing to it and not the actual technical skill of it and that makes sense. I almost worked myself up into trying one today but i didnt go through with it, but I can really see myself landing it. Anyways I thought i'd get some advice to build a little confidence and maybe give it a shot next week.
> 
> I'm thinking the best way to do it would be to take off on my back edge, grab mute, then throw my trailing hand up and back, arch my back and throw my head back to bring the rest of my body with it. Hopefully stomp it and ride away like a pro haha.
> 
> Give me some confidence so i can hit this amazing looking trick.


can u do backflips with ease on a trampoline or even flat ground? or flips in a swimming pool?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you can find a jump with alot of vert to it it will help - you'll be 25% of the way around already. look for a big natural stepup type 1/4pipe or a windlip with a nice fallaway landing.

throw your head hard towards your tail, tuck and grab


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> can u do backflips with ease on a trampoline or even flat ground? or flips in a swimming pool?


haha a standing backflip on ground would be harder than a backflip off a jump i think, and yes i can on a tramp and I've never tried off a dive. I do wish i had a board with taped edges that i could use on a tramp to get the feeling for the grab. Is no-grab easier than grabbing mute? I'm assuming grabbing mute would keep me more compact and make sure i make it all the way around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

a standing backflip is completely different from trying it while your momentum is going forward. if you can do a "gainer" off a diving board then you can initiate the kind of flip needed. it really is just beating the fear of trying it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

totally about commitment and overcoming the fear. just basically tell yourself that if u don't commit, you can break your neck. my first try was off of like a 3 ft kicker. i strapped up my board and just tried a backflip on the ground first. i of course landed on my stomach but it psyched me up enough. then u just basically have to go for it bro. it's a great feeling riding away. i just started flipping recently too like maybe less than 2 weeks ago. just really broke into freestyle this year. good luck bro!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

i personally think no-grabbing is easier because it gives u less to think about. just throw ur head back and arch ur back until u get around then focus on landing. if ur cool with wrecking just make sure ur board hits first to break the fall and fall purposely. it helps get the fear out


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

get a skateboard deck and tape your shoes to it and try on the tramp.


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

Just find a steep jump and throw your head back and if you commit you will be surprised how easy it is


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

let us know how it goes and post vids if you can...this is on my trick-wish-list as well ; p


oh, and if you can get on a wakeboard...that really helps alot. I'm waiting till I got them solid on there before I take it to the slopes. (


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> let us know how it goes and post vids if you can...this is on my trick-wish-list as well ; p
> 
> 
> oh, and if you can get on a wakeboard...that really helps alot. I'm waiting till I got them solid on there before I take it to the slopes. (


This is a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

this is just me but front flips may be easier givng that you can smash the nose in the jump and do 50% of the flip as your going off the jump


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> this is just me but front flips may be easier givng that you can smash the nose in the jump and do 50% of the flip as your going off the jump


Yeah thats what I've been envisioning in my mind...If I do one of these, I think I'll go front first, and maybe try to do a handplant-ish type of thing and go from there. 

This is all just in theory though, the second I get to the mountain I'm sure I'll be saying "Oh I'll for sure do it next time"


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The problem with front flips is that you have an additional 45 degrees or more of rotation to do to land. You also have alter your normal jump point off the lip so you don't nollie off of air and superman the jump.


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

With front flips if you don't get all the way around you can still land half decent but with back flips you have to get all the way around or you will be eating snow


----------

